# Odd ball in my collection



## english (Mar 3, 2015)

My collection is mostly WWII pistols and vest pocket pistols. I acquired this by accident this past summer. I'm familiar with Police Positives in 32 cal. but not one from a later time period. I paid a $350. ( My first post)
Thanks for looking,
Joe


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Poor Old Joe, bought an "Odd Ball" and by accident too! Appears you bought an early K-32, may be there were 3000 produced along with the K-22 & the K-38 but these were produced in much greater numbers. If what I read on the right side of the barrel is .32 Long CTG you did not pay too much.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome Joe


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome, and that is not a bad price for one of those old guys.


----------

